# Hi everybody



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Die bliksems, party ouens kan darem nie dink voor hulle goed doen nie. 

Wat gaan jy in NZ doen?

Dit begin regtig lyk of ons land leeg loop soos almal waai.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Weet jy wie die ou is wat die kole net so daar gelos het?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*So sorry to see this...*

Your son will be in my Prayers mate.


Take care,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hendrik!

Goed om van jou te hoor, jy moet plek hou daar oorkant, ons is een van die dae seker by jou! Jammer om te hoor van die kleinman se voete, dis ongelooflik hoe deur die kak party mense is....


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:sad: Sorry to hear about your son. I hope he has a speedy recovery. :hug: 

I'm sure all the new things in NZ will help keep his mind of his sore feet. Good luck with the new job.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hendrik - I just saw the burns now - eina! The guy is one brave soldier!

It has stopped raining in NZ and you should be in for a good time!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi almal
His feet looks good and thanks to every body they are very tough these youngsters. I told my wife if this was me I would still have been in pain.
Bossie ons soek nog die ou my prokurrer hetvir die klub 'n notification gestuur on wag nog vir 'n reply van hulle af die driekeer in die teater was R48000 en hospitalisasie wag nog vir die Spesialis se rekening.
Darem het die medies meeste v.d omkoste gedek.

Soos jy se Engee daar is nie pille vir deurdie kak geid nie. Ek sal vir jou 'n oor op die gond hou. Ons gaan Greymouth toe dis aan die weskus v.d suid eiland.
As julle dalk weet van blanke ondergrond myners daar is 12 Poste beskibaar in die noord eiland stuur my 'n PM 
Groete 
Hendrik


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ek is baie jammer om dit te sien. Hoop hy word gou beter.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hendrik,

Sterkte met die klein ding se herstel en die trek.

Dit is 'n groot move.

Bly post as jy daar ander kant is en vertel ons wat maak julle daar aan die onder kant van die wereld...


----------

